# Driver Assessment



## MEDASSURE (Mar 11, 2010)

My doc wants to start doing "driver assessments" on his elderly drivers as the state (NJ) has requested he do so on one of his Medicare patients. I can't seem to find a definitive CPT that describes this. I've seen "use preventative medicine codes" but obviously medicare doesn't cover those.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thank you.

Kim Jawidzik, CPC


----------

